# Concours App Awards 2009 par AppAdvice: Gagnants



## Nicolas_D (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Un site spécialisé news pour l'AppStore nommé AppAdvice a organisé un grand concours (App Awards) pour récompenser les meilleurs applications iPhone/iPod Touch par vote du public. Je vous donne les résultats ci-dessous mais si vous souhaitez connaître tous les nominés, il faut se rendre ici.




Catégorie : Générale

App de l'Année 2009 Payante              ROLANDO 2
App de l'Année 2009 Gratuite              FACEBOOK
App la plus Utile                                 FACEBOOK
App la plus Inspirée                            SHAZAM
Meilleur Interface Utilisateur                FACES VISUAL DIALER
Interface la plus Innovatice                 OCARINA

Catégorie : Jeux

Meilleur jeux toutes catégories              FLIGHT CONTROL
Jeux le plus créatif                               POCKET GOD
Contrôles les plus innovants                  TOUCHGRIND
Meilleur jeux à jouer encore et encore   FLIGHT CONTROL
Meilleur jeux d'aventure                       ROLANDO 2
Meilleur jeux type arcade                     FROGGER
Meilleur jeux de carte                          UNO
Meilleur jeux de plateau                       MONOPOLY
Meilleur jeux d'action                           ASSASSIN'S CREED
Meilleur jeux Tower Defence                 FIELDRUNNERS
Meilleur jeux de sport                           LET'S GOLF
Meilleur jeux de course                         REAL RACING
Meilleur jeux de mots                            SCRABBLE
Meilleur jeux de puzzle                          PEGGLE
Meilleur jeux de stratégie                      FLIGHT CONTROL
Meilleur jeux de réflexion                      EDGE

Catégorie : Communication

Meilleur client Twitter payant                 TWITTELATOR PRO
Meilleur client Twitter gratuit                 TWITTERRIFIC
Meilleur utilitaire Twitter                       TWEETMIC
Meilleure app clavardage (IM)              BEEJIVE IM  
Meilleure app réseaux sociaux              FACEBOOK

Catégorie : Productivité

Meilleure app productivité                     THINGS
Meilleure app gestion du temps             THINGS
Meilleure app document                        DOCUMENTS TO GO
Meilleur utilitaire de fichiers                   AIR SHARING PRO
Meilleure app de prise de note               EVERNOTE

Catégorie : Utilitaires

Meilleure app repérage dans l'espace     URBANSPOON
Meilleure app Météo                              THE WEATHER CHANNEL
Meilleure app Ciné                                 MOVIES
Meilleure app radin                                AMAZON MOBILE
Meilleure app Voyage                            AROUND ME
Meilleure app Coffre-fort                        1PASSWORD
Meilleure app Finance                            MINT.COM

Catégorie : Divertissement

Meilleure app Radio                                              PANDORA RADIO
Meilleure app pour composer de la musique           OCARINA
Meilleure app pour découvrir de la musique            PANDORA RADIO
Meilleure app vidéodiffusion                                  MLB.COM AT BAT 2009
Meilleure app Sports                                             ESPN SCORE CENTER
Meilleure app Bibliothèque                                     CLASSICS
Meilleure app lecture d'ebooks                               STANZA

Catégorie : Référence

Meilleure app Journaux                                         NYTIMES
Meilleure app flux RSS                                          NETNEWSWIRE
Meilleure app recherche locale                               AROUNDME
Meilleure app pour l'extérieur                                MOTIONX GPS
Meilleure app Cartographie                                    GOOGLE EARTH

Catégorie : Art

Meilleure app Photo                                               COLORSPLASH
Meilleure app Art créatif                                         BRUSHES

Catégorie : Éducation

Meilleure app éducation                                        POCKET UNIVERSE
Meilleure app pour enfant                                     BUBBLE SNAP

On remarque que le grand vainqueur est FACEBOOK (personnellement je m'en moque mais soit). Sinon pour la plupart des récompenses, elles sont plutôt bien méritées, à mon avis. Je regrette que de nombreuses app soient très centro-US, mais bon ça vient du site et de son public.

Et vous qu'en pensez-vous ? Pour qui auriez-vous voté et dans quelle catégorie ?


----------



## Grenade (4 Août 2009)

Pour la productivité, j'ai utilisé omnifocus pour ensuite passer sur things pour finalement revenir sur omnifocus.

Pour les raisons suivantes:

OmniFocus est plus orienté GTD (Getting Things Done) que Things par exemple et par contexte il permet de ne voir que les actions suivantes (option à cocher ou non) ce que Things ne permet pas.

Omnifocus a intégré une fonctionnalité qui rejoint un peu les perspectives sur l'appli mac, c'est la géolocalisation. Un peu gadget au départ, mais bien configurée elle permet réellement de savoir ce que l'on peut faire dans les contextes à sa disposition (par exemple au travail, ma liste d'action maison ne s'affiche pas


----------

